# Garden in Bloom



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Let's see everyone's garden pics!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ooooo... Wonderful photos Tabatha!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

That's the only drawback to living in a loft. No gardens and no ponds  

great pics


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I dont own a garden... I hope these are okay. Just some flowers while we went camping


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Great photos Cid! I love wildflowers.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

No garden here either. However, I do have several orchids and other plants in the living room where the tanks are. My wife initially bought them but when she got pregnant I ended up taking care of them and that was 3 years ago! So now I call them mine. 





I totally forgot this calla was on the window sill behind the curtains and it died. 


However, I really love walking around downtown in the summer. There's so many gardens full of flowers and I enjoy taking pictures of them. One of my favourite places is St. James Cathedral which redid their gardens last year and it's quite stunning now.



My full set of pictures from St. James: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gunnerx/sets/72157594250373298/
My full set of flower pictures: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gunnerx/sets/72157594258032402/


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are some really really nice pics.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Gorgeous pics, the bumblebee is my favorite. Shame about the calla lily, love the soft focus.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonderful photos


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Names of the above flowers from top to bottom.

1)Clematis - not sure of the variety
2) not sure -guessing on Globe Flower.
3)Vipers Bugloss - One of my fav wild plants.
4)Sempervivum sp. - Hens and Chickens
5)Sempervivum sp. - Hens and Chickens'
6)Echinacea - Purple Coneflower
7)I wish I new - Does anyone know?
8)Phalaenopsis sp.
9)Phalaenopsis sp.
10)Calla Lily
11) guessing at BeeBalm?


----------

